# Die Sonne einmal gaaaanz anders...



## nieselinho (20. Sep. 2011)

Hallo an alle,
wer kennt die Sonne nicht als hell leuchtenden Kreis. Aber was wäre, wenn man all das viele Licht filtern würde? Hier liefere ich mal gaaaaanz andere Sonnenbilder, habt Ihr die Sonne schon einmal SO gesehen?

Video 1: [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnJ9CtuAvAA[/yt] Zeigt: Sonne im Zeitraffer, Sonne durch Teleskop mit allgemein bekannter Sonnenfilterfolie mit sichtbarem Sonnenfleck, Sonne im H-alpha-Licht mit etwa 12.000km langer Sonnenerruption.

Video 2: [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0czmQcok4I0[/yt] Zeigt: Sonnenfilterfolie ohne sichtbaren Sonnenfleck, Ausbruch Protuberanz etwa 25.000km groß, Striktur der Sonne in H-alpha.

Video 3: [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U299g5uJkOY&feature=related[/yt] Sonnenfleck in XXL-Aufnahme

Viel Spaß damit, bei Interesse könnte ich morgen auch Bilder von diesem Tag machen, das Equioment habe ich immer einsatzbereit 
Viele Grüße
Robin
PS.: Ich würde die Videos gerne direkt einbinden, aber leider geht das nicht. Ich hoffe auch so, dass die Videos auf größere Resonanz stoßen, wäre schade, wenn das einfach so untergehen würde...


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Die Sonne einmal gaaaanz anders...*

WOW ! 

besonders das erste gefällt mir gut. 
Was ist das fuer Musik ? 

Geniale Aufnahmen - gute Komposition ... Chapeau ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## wp-3d (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Die Sonne einmal gaaaanz anders...*



nieselinho schrieb:


> PS.: Ich würde die Videos gerne direkt einbinden, aber leider geht das nicht. Ich hoffe auch so, dass die Videos auf größere Resonanz stoßen, wäre schade, wenn das einfach so untergehen würde...



Hallo Robin,

geht doch

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnJ9CtuAvAA[/yt]


HTML-Code hier : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3 

Die Videos auf deinem Kanal sind genial.


----------



## nieselinho (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Die Sonne einmal gaaaanz anders...*

Wow danke, das wusste ich gar nicht, dass man Videos einbinden kann  Das macht das Ganze viel angenehmer für Euch, nicht immer auf "links" klicken zu müssen.

Vielen Dank dass es Euch dann sogar noch gefällt  
@Wuzzel: Die Lieder die ich verwende, sind alle frei zugänglich und können kostenlos runtergeladen, verwendet und bearbeitet werden, damit ich nie Probleme mit kommerzieller Musik bekomme. Zumal es unfassbar interessante Musikstücke gibt wie dieses. 
Ich finde im Moment das Lied nicht, werde es aber gleich Sucehn gehen und nachreichen. 

Viele Dank nochmal


----------



## axel (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Die Sonne einmal gaaaanz anders...*

Hallo Robin

Hab ebend Deine Videos entdeckt .
Wirklich tolle Videos von der Sonne 
Gefällt mir !
Wie sieht den die Sonne aktuell aus ?

lg
axel


----------



## nieselinho (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Die Sonne einmal gaaaanz anders...*

Danke 
Aktuell ist auf der Sonne kaum was los. Der Blick eben durchs Teleskop zeigt nur einen winzigen Sonnenfleck und eine kleinere Protuberanz. Da ich gleich weg muss, werde ich Bilder heute Nachmittag nachliefern (Vorallem von der Protuberanz).

Sonnenflecken sind immer ein Zeichen für starke Aktivität der Sonne. Je mehr Sonnenflecken vorhanden sind, desto aktiver ist sie. Das letzte Minimum an Sonnenflecken war um 2008 rum. Das heißt, über mehr als ein Jahr gab es keinen einzigen Sonnenfleck. Das Ganze ist immer über einen Zyklus von 11 Jahren. 5 Jahre nimmt die Anzahl und Aktivität zu (von 2008 aus als Maximum 2013) und nimmt 6 Jahre kontinuierlich wieder ab. Danach beginnt alles von Neuem. Bei einem Maximum kann es dann sogar so sein, dass bei einem Sonnenuntergang, wenn die Sonne durch die getrübte Atmosphäre abgedunkelt wird, man die Sonnenflecken mit bloßem Auge erkennen kann. 

Das Interessante ist auch: Alle Sonnenflecken bilden sich nur an Breitengraden und wandern dann zum Äquator hin. Sprich, wenn man über 3-4 Tage beobachtet, sieht man wie sich die Strukturen der Sonnenflecken an sich und die Position hin verändern. Und das Statische wird dann plötzlich zur Dynamik 

Viele Grüße!


----------

